# Best Disc brake upgrade kit



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

So chime in, one of my first changes to the 69 will be 4 wheel disc brakes, I have 15 inch wheels on her and will stick with 15's so I will want a set up that will work with wheels that size. 

I don't need SUPER BRAKES, I just want a good disc set up, this will not be a race car or even a daily driver, it's going to be a nice weekend cruiser.

Any input appreciated.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

PPB, I run stock discs on the front with drilled and slotted 11" powerstop rotors (soon to upgrade to the Wilwood D52 calipers) with a Wilwood MC, Wilwood proportioning valve and 83 Cadillac rear discs with integral parking brake (I run a stickshift so I gotta have a park brake.) and 11" TA rear rotors. These all fit behind 15" wheels (Weld Pro Magnum) and should fit fine behind your stock wheels. 

I used all GM parts to make repairs easier and it's easily upgradable as you go. I originally used a 68 Corvette MC for manual 4 wheel discs until I upgraded to the Wilwood MC this month. All parts bolted on with minimal mods, as did the upgrades and the performance is light years better than stock.

My car is heavy and overpowered and the brakes feel great and haul it down from 130+ no problem.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with Alky, start stock and if you need more you can build up, the single piston GM 70- up brakes are quite adequate for weekend cruising and daily driving, if you have spoked wheels the drilled and slotted rotors look great. i also used a vette dual master on upgrade to power brakes and they stop it on a dime so much so the first time i approached a speed bump after installing i nearly mashed my trans cooler when they grabbed as i am so used to anti-lock in my trucks and its been a while since i drove anything pre 80's....


----------



## toplesstempest (Jun 28, 2011)

Power disc brakes were the first upgrade I made to my manual 4 wheel drum 1967. I used the kit from performance years pontiac. I was really happy with the quality and the fact that factory parts can be used as replacements all the way around. 

Everything fit perfectly down to the Pre-bent lines. 1 note... I imagine getting the line in that runs the length of the car would be nearly impossible unless you remove the trans crossmember or you have a lift. With the car 6 feet in the air I was able to snake the line over the crossmember, but I needed every inch of that clearance.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Luckily my car already HAS power brakes (drums) so all I am doing is upgrades at the wheels and new lines. Thanks for all the input guys. Just what I was looking for. Now maybe I can find a donor car that's willing to give up it's disks.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Beware of the "Right Stuff" and "Kanter". I've had units and kits from them put on a few cars in the past and many modifications had to be done to make them work.


----------

